# Wann NH-Sicherung und wann DIAZED/NEOZED



## Snake787 (31 März 2011)

Hallo,
Wann nimmt man NH Sicherungen und wann normal Schraubschmelzsicherungen wie DIAZED/NEOZED? 
Ist das nur eine Frage der Spannung, da NH Sicherungen bis 690V gehen und Sie natürlich einen höheren Strom absichern können oder gibts da noch eine andere Festlegung? Denn manche Bereiche von NH und DIAZED Sicherungen überschneiden sich ja...

Danke für eure Antwort!
Schöne Grüße


----------



## winnman (31 März 2011)

Nein eine Frage des Nennstroms.

bis zb 50A sind Neozed in einem Sicherungstrennschalter zb Schrack Tytan eine gute Wahl.
ab  zb 35A sind NH Lastschaltleisten Größe 00 eine gute Wahl, bei größeren Strömen überspringe ich gern die mögliche Größe I und verwende bis ca. 300A die Größe II, darüber gibts bis 630A die Größe III, Wenn es mehr braucht: bis Größe 4a = 1250A, dann schreib noch mal.


----------



## Snake787 (31 März 2011)

Das Sicherung vom Nennstrom abhängig sind ist mir schon klar, nur ich versteh nicht warum sich z.B. Diazed Schraubschmelzsicherungen und NH-Sicherungen in manchen Strombereichen überschneiden. z.B. 63A gibt es für NH und bei DIAZED, Warum?


----------



## Oberchefe (31 März 2011)

NH Sicherungen haben oft ein höheres Schaltvermögen (Thema Lichtbogen beim Auslösen).


----------



## online (1 April 2011)

Das würde ich abhängig von der tatsächlichen Belastung/Auslastung und zusätzlich derUmgebungstemperatur machen. Neozedsicherungen eignen sich nur bedingt für hohe Ströme, da Sie zuwenig Kühlfläche haben. Dafür benötigen sie wenig Platz. Oft sind Neozedsicherungen 50-80A nur Vorsicherungen für z.B. Unterverteilungen, bei denen diese gar nicht so hoch belastet sind.


----------



## element. (1 April 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> NH Sicherungen haben oft ein höheres Schaltvermögen (Thema Lichtbogen beim Auslösen).


 
Richtig. Es muss hier auch die Kurzschlussleistung vom vorhandenen Netz beachtet werden, um zu entscheiden ob man NH braucht!


----------



## Golden Egg (1 April 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Richtig. Es muss hier auch die Kurzschlussleistung vom vorhandenen Netz beachtet werden, um zu entscheiden ob man NH braucht!



Kurzschlussleistung nach dem Motto : P=1,73*400V(U)*I (max. Strom, i. R. an der Vorsicherung ablesbar)?

Welche Abstufungen gibt es dann?

Bsp.: -eine UV mit 40A/63A vorzusichern NH oder D02?


----------



## winnman (1 April 2011)

Ausserdem kommt es immer wider vor, dass in einer Hochstromverteilung ein Abgang zb für Beleuchtung benötigt wird, da kann mann dann auch in NH Leisten GrII zB eine 16A NH Sicherung verwenden ohne dass mühsam was anderes eingebaut werden muss.


----------



## element. (1 April 2011)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Kurzschlussleistung nach dem Motto : P=1,73*400V(U)*I (max. Strom, i. R. an der Vorsicherung ablesbar)?
> 
> Welche Abstufungen gibt es dann?
> 
> Bsp.: -eine UV mit 40A/63A vorzusichern NH oder D02?



Nein, das Wort Leistung war hier unglücklich gewählt. Es geht um den Strom, den das Netz im Kurzschlussfall liefern kann. Das geht in die Kiloampere.
Und die Sicherung hat eine Angabe, wieviel kA sie sicher trennen kann. Ganz pauschal: Je größer die Sicherungsbauform, desto mehr.


----------



## MSB (1 April 2011)

Also Neozed hat 50kA,
NH-Sicherungen haben 100kA Schaltvermögen.

Warum es diese ganzen Bauformen gibt, liegt imho in allererster Linie in der Historie begründet,
dahinter irgendwelche knallharten technischen Gründe zu vermuten ist imho übertrieben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Snake787 (1 April 2011)

Ok Super danke an euch das hat mich weitergebracht!
thx!


----------

